

Making music with the Altair 8800 - mgunes
http://www.giorgiosancristoforo.net/2015/02/16/music-with-the-first-pc-ever-the-ultimate-8-bit-machine/

======
ZenoArrow
Interestingly, first real use the Homebrew Computer Club came up with for the
Altair 8800 was making music:
[http://startup.nmnaturalhistory.org/gallery/story.php?ii=46](http://startup.nmnaturalhistory.org/gallery/story.php?ii=46)

Never realised “Fool on the Hill” was the first tune demonstrated, had thought
it was "Daisy".

~~~
mark_l_watson
Two friends at work each bought an Altair. One was able to get the Daisy
playing program to work and one couldn't. I shortly thereafter bought an
Intercept Junior, a PDP-8 simulator. Good times.

------
listic
How many original Altair 8800's were made? Shouldn't there be enough around
that one could just buy it, if so inclined?

------
zokier
It would be cool to see some sort of MIDI controller on the Altair so it could
talk directly to synths instead of using a macbook as a synth.

